
Java 11 GA Released - haimez
https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk11-downloads-5066655.html
======
hodgesrm
Wow. There's a big change in the JDK 11 terms of use.

    
    
        License Rights and Restrictions
        ...
        Further, You may not:
        -    use the Programs for any data processing or any 
             commercial, production, or internal business purposes
             other than developing, testing, prototyping, and
             demonstrating your Application;
    

That clause is absent from the JDK 8 terms of use.

(Edit: fixed formatting)

~~~
haimez
Yeah, the Oracle JDK builds are only for licensed customers in production from
now on. The OpenJDK derivatives are now the preferred way to run a JVM in
production without a license from Oracle.

------
haimez
OpenJDK download link: [http://jdk.java.net/11/](http://jdk.java.net/11/)

Features:
[http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk/11/](http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk/11/)

